# Systema Defense



## Josh (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi. How is everyone?? Good. I have a question. 

Why is it that systema seems more of a DEFENSIVE art. I mean, that's why i like it. Cause you're of course, able to DEAL with an attack. But yea, does that question make since?? Maybe, no?? Sorry. Just try to answer in whatever way you can or want to, whatever.


----------



## Arthur (Nov 24, 2003)

Defensive art?

There is no such thing. Without defense... offense is just an opportunity for your oppnent to dominate you. Offense and defense are the same... but defense must always be a part of the offense!

Arthur


----------



## ABN (Nov 24, 2003)

:erg: :erg: :erg: 

Wow, I am now totally onvinced that Yogi Berra was a practicioner of verbal Systema.


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 24, 2003)

Systema does contain effective methods that could be called attacks -- they are often the same movements used as defensive responses.
An example might be;
As attacker throws a straight right to the head, I might step to my left and cast a left open strike to his head - the strike deflecting his blow before it lands. Seems defensive.
The same movement, done before his strike develops; seems to be an attack but the movement is also protecting my body from his possible strike.
I am making the same movement both times -- the difference is in where it appears in the physical 'conversation' the attacker and I are having.

Arthur made an interesting comment:
"Without defense... offense is just an opportunity for your opponent to dominate you".
Just as true is the reverse:
Without offense... defense is just an opportunity for your opponent to dominate you.

Ya gotta have both. Systema has a knack for intertwining them so seamlessly that the movements are the same -- it is the relationship to the attacker that defines if they would be seen as an attack or defense.


----------

